# The Most Spoiled Dog In The World



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, this morning, the end nearly came for our mongrel Jimmy (after whom I take my forum name). Mrs j. took Jimmy for his early morning walk. Not the usual route, but about 1/2 mile in the opposite direction so as to check out the condition of our local motorway. They crossed one main road & Mrs j. let Jimmy off the lead as they walked across a grass verge. Jimmy, not knowing where the snow covered grass verge ended & the snow covered minor road began, walked in front of a car . I understand that the scream was frightening to hear. He got home, clearly in discomfort & with a cut on his rear left paw. Once we had reassured ourselves that Jimmy's life was not in imminent danger we went & did our Christmas shopping. Since we came home, in late morning, that dog has wanted for nothing! Fancy a piece of cake Jim? Here have one - or two. Fancy some of your doggie treats - have the whole bag. Fancy the prime position in front of the fire - let us find something soft for you to lie on. No we don't really want all of these fine sausages for tea - you have some.
We all love & spoil our pets. It's only when we almost lose them that we realise how special they really are.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whew ! I was expected a sad outcome to this. Glad all is well- though whether the driver concerned is feeling as happy as Jimmy is another thing.

G


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> Whew ! I was expected a sad outcome to this. Glad all is well- though whether the driver concerned is feeling as happy as Jimmy is another thing.
> 
> G


Thanks. Interestingly, Mrs j. thought that the driver might have been a bit high (she knows about these things from a professional point of view). However, he did stop so had some honour about him. Mrs j. tried to take his registration details, but she had no pen with her.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi jimmyd0g.
It is with regret i have to inform you that the most spoiled dog in the whole of our Galactic system,is here,laying by my side,bullying me into playing even MORE games,after an hour and a half walk along the frozen wastes that were once country trails.
Here is an old Navajo trick,taught to me by tribal elders when i was knee high to a tomahawk............"When you have not got a pen....,break a finger of a repentant driver,and write his registration number in the snow,you can then give them the finger back,and direct them to the nearest A n E,hospital".
Glad all is well at "Jimmydogs",as Ben Fogels dad said," If a dog is a mans best friend,why doesn't it share his chocolate with you?.
Ted,Sassys pet.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

That poor dog deserves a Steak well done followed by Icecream and a bone beer
poor little thing.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We all do it Jimmy, if ours hurts itself we give him extra treats :!: 

My dog was running around doing Giant figures of eights in the snow tonight :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

That's a lovely doggie moblee - what is he, exactly?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

He's a Labradoodle, hez


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cost of Labrador pup...........£400 to £500

Cost of Poodle................about the same.

Labradoodle.........................£800 to £1,000 8O 

I have cottoned on to this and will be shortly cross breeding my Whippets and Pugs.

Anybody want to buy an 8 week old Puppet. Only £1500.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank goodness he is OK. Its probably a lesson to learn regarding letting dogs off their leads in this weather.

I heard of a similiar story on the radio, in the bad weather a couple of weeks ago, a puppy was on a lead the owner let him off they were walking by the river and the dog didn't realise where the water started. He walked across some ice and then got stranded in icy water. The owner was in a terrible panic as the dog went below the water and kept coming up through a hole in the ice.

Fortunately for the dog and its owner, a man was walking nearby and was RAF trained he plunged in and saved the puppy. Had he not been there it would not have been a happy ending.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

747 said:


> I have cottoned on to this and will be shortly cross breeding my Whippets and Pugs.
> Anybody want to buy an 8 week old Puppet. Only £1500.


 :lol: :lol:

Now that would be interesting looking cross!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

747 said:


> Cost of Labrador pup...........£400 to £500
> 
> Cost of Poodle................about the same.
> 
> ...


You're only getting half a Lab £200

Half a poodle £200

Labradoodle circa of £400  :lol: :lol:


----------

